# [SOLVED] DSL modem issue



## Dez03 (Mar 24, 2011)

This really blows my mind. 
I had to get a new modem last week because mine took a ****. I ended up with a Bec Technologies 7402GTM. http://www.bectechnologies.net/main/products/triple_play_access_cpe/BEC-7402.html


I can't get into the configuration page because of the username/password. I've tried about every default combination. I don't understand. I've tried resetting it and I hooked my old router up to it to see if that would work. Any input would be great..


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: DSL modem issue*

looking at the user manual - and the site you linked to - thats a modem/router combination so to attach a 2nd router will need the router configurations changed 

user manual :- http://www.bectechnologies.net/main/support/usermanual/BEC_7402Series_UM.pdf

On page 19 - see this info on how to loginto the router , i would suggest using internet explorer as i have know other browsers like firefox, chrome will not log into the router 



> Open your web browser, enter the IP address of your router, which by default is 192.168.1.254, and click
> “Go”, a user name and password window prompt will appear. The default username and password
> are “admin” and “admin”. (See Figure 3.14)


if that does not work - then do a factory reset - reset button on rear of machine
Page 7 


> After the device is powered on, press it to reset the device or restore to
> factory default settings.
> 0-3 seconds: reset the device
> 6 seconds above: restore to factory default settings (this is used when you cannot login to the router.


if that still does not allow you to login - then - return the device as faulty


----------



## Dez03 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: DSL modem issue*

Thanks for the quick reply. Yeah I was just trying my other router to see if it'd make a difference. I've used IE and firefox, cleared my temp files/internet history and I've tried resetting mutiple times. 

Thanks for your time etaf.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: DSL modem issue*

your welcome - sounds like a faulty device - lets us know how you get on


----------



## Dez03 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: DSL modem issue*

Yeah it was definitely that modem. Just got back with the same model and I was able to log into the configuration panel with no problems.

I just thought maybe it was something on my end seeing how the internet and everything worked fine.. Anyway off to work


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: DSL modem issue*

excellent - thanks for letting us know
You can mark the thread solved - from the dropdown " thread tools" at the top of the page - choose "Mark Solved"


----------

